# Rush job



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had an order for a wedding/anniversary book Sunday nite. Needed it by this Sat. I got the file, should just add the names and dates. Shouldn't be a problem. I can run one off. OK - we'll give it a go.

Then it comes out. This is for her pastor's wife's birthday - replace the rings and verse with the church logo and the lady's name. And condense about 3 chapters of text to a few lines. Also had to glue up a new piece of baltic birch because the book had to be enlarged (more $$ to ship-baltic birch is heavy) to make it work. I had the original design file to fit stock sizes. And ... she lives in San Jose CA - 2000+ miles away. 

Used the bitmap trace feature in Aspire (MEBCWD would be proud of me). Designed, glued up material, cut, painted, lacquered, dried, and sent out priority mail Wednesday.

Onward and upward!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

look at you spelling Bitmap correctly. nice job john.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I even surprise myself sometimes, Scott.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, John!

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Even if it was a rush job, the results were great. Nicely done, John.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Good job John. And nice save too...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Really lucked out, Dave. I sure can do dumb things sometimes.

For the others -- With my perfect hurry up plan under way I made the book file (the oversized one) and started cutting that while designing the logo and text. I didn't save the new file (Aspire reverted back to the original) so I had nothing to put the Vcarve on.
So I reduced the text and logo a little and made a new book file as close to the original size as i could. Then I started the Z axis cut high and kept moving it down til it was acceptable. Had to be a lot of guesswork since the text was carved into a curved 3d pattern, not a flat one (that would have been easy). It didn't come out quite like I wanted it to, but I think it was acceptable. Stupid is as Stupid does.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic job John . That looks really sharp


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

"Then it comes out".
I've said that way too many times in my life.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Glad you got it finished and on it's way to the customer. Now back to work on stock for the festival.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup - back to Polish Eagles.

Did a 22 x 11 Last Supper out of baltic birch shipped unfinished to Wyoming in the meantime.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are a busy guy. Great job.
Herb


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I have seen that book before. Is it in our aspire files or did you download it somewhere. I have a nephew getting married in may and it would be perfect for them.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It is, Mark. Check your email.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Will check in the morning. Thanks


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Vectric has a training video on how to carve the book with the words following the curve of the pages. 

http://support.vectric.com/tips-and-tricks/selectedvideo.php?video_id=8

Jay


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

OK I will watch it. Thanks


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Mr. Reliable!!!!!! Kudos!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got there on Friday according to USPS Priority Mail. Haven't heard anything else yet.


----------

